# Sub Needed



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking for a Sub in the Taylor, Michigan area, plow truck with a salt spreader prefered, must be able to perform all aspects of snow plowing including sidewalks, parking areas and roadways.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

TOOOOOOOOOO Bad in in SE Michigan, if you were in WEST i would be able to help....What is up with all this SE help needed? 

Good Luck


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Road-Snakes What are you exactly looking for? I have a couple of trucks that might be of help to you? Pm me let's talk. Keith


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*se mi sub*

I'm looking for work .have2500hd Chevy with salt spreader email me @[email protected] or though here


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

What I'am looking for is a sub to plow and salt a 8 building apartment site, including all side walks. Total job should take between 2 - 2 1/2 hours to complete, the sub will be responsible for keeping the site free of snow and ice from Nov 15th through April 30th. Please send me a private message with phone number if interested, thanks.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

PM sent let me know


----------

